# First encounter with the police today.



## hghgrad (Nov 29, 2010)

Got pulled over on the quad on the way back around the block from plowing a friends drive. The guy across the way flagged the cop down as he was pulling into the neighborhood. Complained that I was pushing snow into the street. I was, but cleaned it up almost immediately. 

The officer was pretty cool about it. First thing he said to me was that I can't be driving on the street, but didn't push the issue at all. I told him that if he drove by the house and saw anything wrong, I'd be happy to clean it up immediately. He never came back by, so it appears that I really didn't do anything wrong...just a crappy neighbor with a stick up his butt.

Probably didn't hurt that I had my 5 year old daughter on the quad with me


----------



## harlee79 (Dec 24, 2008)

you need a new neighbor, what a jerk. Yesterday had a cop drive by and give the thumbs up as I was clearing infront of some mailboxes so the mailman could get up there. I also clear a sheriff's drive and he says its against the law to have them on the road, but most cops have better things to do, its not like your joyriding.


----------



## atv4wheeler (Feb 1, 2011)

We have had many, many problems with people pushing show into the road and leaving it in my town. Cops are ticketing people when they catch them left and right. And these are commercial guys doing it who should know better! Tip on driving your ATV to job sites: put one of the slow moving vehicle emblems on the back like on a tractor. The triangular shaped signs you'll see on farm implements. Technically where I live it is legal if you live on a registered farm and can show it is a farm tool. Most cops around me have zero common sense and don't live in the real world, and when you have a-hole neighbors like the one that complained about you, it only worsens the problem.


----------



## noooooo (Nov 17, 2009)

Sounds like he only talked to you to pacify the neighbor.


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

Yesterday just before sunrise I was out on my route and saw a guy pushing snow across a state road with an ATV. He had quite a lot of snow left in the road off his plow. After I passed by , the next car I met was a cop headed that way. I watched in my mirror to see if the cop stopped to talk to the ATV operator when the ATV crossed the road right out in front of the cop. I saw the cops brake lights but by then I was too far away to see if the cop talked to him.


----------



## speedy (Oct 30, 2004)

So really, what's the diference between a quad with a plow, or a Bombardier sidewalk machine? If it's purpose at the time is snow clearing, not recreation, it should be OK.


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

At that point it's almost being used as a tractor. I like the slow moving vehicle sign idea as long as you are working, not having fun when the cop sees you.


----------



## Sal_Moides (Dec 19, 2010)

how about a bunch of strobes/flashers, possibly mounted to a helmet. That way they'll know you aren't't joy riding.:laughing:


----------



## atv4wheeler (Feb 1, 2011)

Unfortunately if the cop wants to be a jerk and have a power trip there is always something he can do to ruin your day. One of my closest friends is a MA state trooper, and he is one of the best guys in terms of interpreting the law with common sense. He is in the minority and knows it, but because he has only been on the force for a couple of years he can't influence the others. In the past five years three cops have lost their jobs due to unprofessional conduct. First crashed their cruiser into a tree while drunk, second was a cop involved with child pornography, and third was a cop who tasered another cop in anger at a role call meeting. Bottom line is cover your butt with every precaution you can including lights, signs, conduct, etc. Every state, town, and cop is different with little uniformity. If something happens fight it and use all the smart precautions you took as a defense and the odds should be in your favor.


----------



## hghgrad (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm guessing that my conduct and general demeanor is probably what sealed my ultimate victory. 

I'm a 30 year old guy, and the drive that I was doing was for a friend who is pregnant with twins right now. She also has 2 small children already. I don't charge her, nor do I charge for any of the drives I do around here. 

I'm not going to stop, but I guess I'll have to be a little more cautious from now on.


----------



## FCS Services (Feb 4, 2011)

Here we can drive them around here anytime we like as long were now disturbing others (noise):redbounce Thumbs Up


----------



## gravelyguy (Oct 17, 2008)

I got pulled over the other day on my JD gator with plow. It was around midnight in the middle of blizzard like conditions and the F**ker pulled me over. We were the only two cars on the road anywhere in the area. He almost got his car stuck when he pulled over on the shoulder behind me.

I had my seatbelt on, warning light going, and a slow moving vehicle triangle. He was a cocky jerk and told me that he was doing me a favor by letting me off without tickets and towing.

Monday we have 1-3" on the way I will be back on the road


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

i rode mine down the road the other day it was after the storm roads were clear and all. i passed a cop gave him a wave and he gave me a nod back never hit the brakes or anything. i was wearing a helmet and obeing traffic laws.

i have a high respect for law enforcement but any cop that would pull an atv over in a snow storm as long as your not being wreckless needs to find something better to do.


----------



## apik1 (Mar 25, 2007)

I have had one run in with a cop while plowing, he stopped me with his lights and all to ask " you plowed all that snow with that atv" I said"yes", the he told me he was going to buy a plow for his atv.


----------



## plowin-fire (Jan 31, 2011)

For us in South Dakota, you can license an ATV as a motorcycle and drive them where ever you want. have a bunch of guys in town that plow with ATVs and no one has had a problem yet.


----------



## glngib (Feb 1, 2011)

Locally, here, well, across the river in Illinios, a cop tried to stop an atv riding on the road. The cop had stopped to let his dog out to take a whiz. Atv was reckless or intoxicated? Not sure, but anyway the atv hit the dog some how and caused injuries to it. Now the person is in trouble big time. Wonders if the dog had reflective gear on? It was at night when it happened. 

Here, we are suppose to buy a city or county permit for $15. I got the run around on who to actually get one from. Then, you need to display the slow moving vehicle triangle have a flag and lights and helmet on and drive slow.

I cruised the neighborhood with mine with my plow on. Saw a couple of others do the same.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow (Jan 12, 2011)

If the cops have your number you can be sure to get hassled. It got out of hand here with me until I talked to a officer on staff and the harrassment stopped.


----------



## hghgrad (Nov 29, 2010)

I went back to the site yesterday and did some clean up work. I wasn't there long, but I didn't see any cops. Hopefully it was a one time thing.


----------



## techteacher (Dec 11, 2010)

I haven't been messed with and the other day our road was to icy to get home on the cops had it blocked but they let me unload my atv and drive it down the road to the house. That is in the country and it is a little different around here. The road crews use them around here on highway 70 to trim around guard rails in the summer so I don't see how it can be illegal if used for work.


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

http://www.northjersey.com/news/020...iolations_in_separate_incidents_in_Wayne.html

my buddies and I were riding and i happen to split away when i saw the cop luckily he didnt come after me... my friends on the other hand arent too lucky seeing that they are getting their license suspended


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

atv4wheeler;1228375 said:


> third was a cop who tasered another cop in anger at a role call meeting.


NICE! :laughing:


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

People plowing with ATV's here in the city is actually becoming quite popular. A lot of us that have them for recreational use, hunting ect. that have to trailer them to use them have put plows on them. We get to use them more often and we average 120 inches of snow a years so we definitely get our money's worth from buying and using a plow on our ATV's. There haven't been any issues that I can recall with the police. If you're plowing a driveway, sidewalk or small parking lot and not out running all over he!!s half acer like a madman, they don't seem to mind.


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

Time to go punch the neighbour in the throat !


----------



## SVDS (Feb 16, 2010)

Sorry to hijack - Wayne Snow I think we live near one another. One of my vans is in one of your videos on you tube.


----------



## PlowzGuy (Mar 4, 2011)

Yea sounds like you need a new neighbor. In NH as long as you register as a ag vehicle and put a orange triangle sign on it, then your all set to go.


----------



## FuturePilot4u (Jun 4, 2010)

I've driven by them and they havnt stopped me, I have strove set up. I think its legal as long as ur on side roads


----------



## 2ExploreSnow (Aug 30, 2011)

speedy;1228285 said:


> So really, what's the diference between a quad with a plow, or a Bombardier sidewalk machine? If it's purpose at the time is snow clearing, not recreation, it should be OK.


In the US, that would vary from state to state and city vs suburb vs country.

In NY (not NYC), we are to register them (ATV) but aren't allowed to be on county or local roads and every so often they do ticket them -- even out here in the Catskills on dirt roads. From what I understand, just adding a SMV sign does not work.

Taxes, think taxes... followed by insurance.

Hence sales of UTV's have gone upward since they ARE allowed on roads.

I do see atv's with plows in town, so maybe their trailered or local police just let them be (?)

Personally, I would like them to be allowed just like snowmobiles which have always been allowed (with reg. and ins)... not in market, but I have done some looking last summer at a few UTV's, gators ...


----------



## beano (Nov 5, 2007)

Be nice to the cops, I am one. As my rule of thumb if the person is working, I wont mess a bit with them. Doing landscaping and some snow myself, everyone has to make a living and if someones worst complaint is the person down the street is working, then who cares. However if I see people out tearing down the road doing wheelies and messing around, easy ticket!


----------



## Red_Rattler (Feb 28, 2001)

completely legal here in Wisco, made a new law for it last year


----------



## My07Brute (Feb 9, 2011)

2ExploreSnow;1340200 said:


> In the US, that would vary from state to state and city vs suburb vs country.
> 
> In NY (not NYC), we are to register them (ATV) but aren't allowed to be on county or local roads and every so often they do ticket them -- even out here in the Catskills on dirt roads. From what I understand, just adding a SMV sign does not work.
> 
> ...


This is exactly what my friends and I ***** about, we pay the Register them, pay to Insure them, and we can't ride on state land or the road (Note road riding when the roads or so bad that there's no cars or trucks on it only)

There is nothing in this state that supports the use of ATV for the money we pay to Register them.


----------



## jim331656 (Dec 29, 2010)

It is totally illegal here in the People's Republic of New Jersey....but the cops usually wave. The neighbors are cool with the snow because I usually hit their driveways real quick so they don't complain about the snow pushed up against the curb.


----------



## pooleo8 (Nov 8, 2009)

hahahaha, nuttin wrong with lifting the blade up slowly as you traverse down the road, leaving a trail of snow about .5" deep! LMAO!


----------



## Kevlar (Oct 12, 2011)

Around here, in the city, you can go from drive to drive or even within a neighborhood as long as you have the plow attached or other implements. The quad is then considered a working utility vehicle. Good to have strobes or the triangle sign though to so you are working and for own safety.


----------



## silverstreek (Nov 1, 2011)

hghgrad;1227129 said:


> Got pulled over on the quad on the way back around the block from plowing a friends drive. The guy across the way flagged the cop down as he was pulling into the neighborhood. Complained that I was pushing snow into the street. I was, but cleaned it up almost immediately.
> 
> The officer was pretty cool about it. First thing he said to me was that I can't be driving on the street, but didn't push the issue at all. I told him that if he drove by the house and saw anything wrong, I'd be happy to clean it up immediately. He never came back by, so it appears that I really didn't do anything wrong...just a crappy neighbor with a stick up his butt.
> 
> Probably didn't hurt that I had my 5 year old daughter on the quad with me


I'm sure your neighbor was peeved because you didn't do his dead arses driveway Thumbs Up.

I also plow my neighbors driveway, they have three small children, and the husband works for the Federal Government plowing snow when it happens around here. The guys wife sure can't get out and shovel her 150' driveway (uphill by the way) while her kids are inside by them-self!

The thing about where I live is more of a Farm Community area than anything else. Usually the Sheriff leaves us alone if we're helping each other out. However, we do have a few neighbors who can do their own driveways. You know the type, always minding someone elses business and causing trouble.


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

Last year here in town after the city plows came down the street and plowed around cars on my block and after the neighbors moved there cars I went down the street and pushed the snow back to the curbs I even opened up the driveway enterence's of some and I had 1 neighbor call the cops on me and when the Cops talked to us both he told the neighbor be Thankful you have a nice neighbor who does this and go back inside not bother them with trivial matter's


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i learned to ride dirty by myself, never with a friend he will quickly throw you under the bus to save his quad from being impounded,

i guess the cop wasn't impressed i never let off the gas in that sharp corner,i almost got awwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## mark268 (Oct 10, 2007)

As a LE Officer myself, when it comes to winter and snow clearing, things are a little different. In Indiana you can not ride an ATV on the street (in most counties). During a storm, as an Officer, you need to use some common sence. Most of the guys I've ran accross are just clearing the snow and moving on. No problems out of them or with what ther are doing. heck, we even allow them to drive form point A to point B on the streets (within reason).

Sometimes we have to do things just to keep people happy. If it was a big deal to the caller, it satisfies them to see us talk to you, not that we will actually do anything about it :waving:


----------



## gravelyguy (Oct 17, 2008)

mark268;1378102 said:


> As a LE Officer myself, when it comes to winter and snow clearing, things are a little different. In Indiana you can not ride an ATV on the street (in most counties). During a storm, as an Officer, you need to use some common sence. Most of the guys I've ran accross are just clearing the snow and moving on. No problems out of them or with what ther are doing. heck, we even allow them to drive form point A to point B on the streets (within reason).
> 
> Sometimes we have to do things just to keep people happy. If it was a big deal to the caller, it satisfies them to see us talk to you, not that we will actually do anything about it :waving:


Mark, I see you are in Indiana. Tell me what you think of this. I live in Lafayette and as I posted earlier in this thread, I was pulled over by a complete dick(lafayette police dept.) last year and threatened to be towed I've never had a ticket before mind you. I have full lights, strobe, cab, seatbelts, SMV triangle, BOSS blade hanging off the front. I decided to try and get 100% legal this year since the police decided to make this difficult for me to do my job.

I called the Tippecanoe county police and they said I was fine on county roads as long as I registered and got a sticker. Purdue police and West Lafayette police both use UTVs on the street and they are PLATED. I called and confirmed this with them. They told me that I needed to apply for a VIN # to get a plate, get the vehicle inspected, get insurance and then I was good to go.

I told Lafayette police dept. this and they told me (Seargent Smith) that he would pull me over even with a plate. How is a plate only legal in certain cities? Can they do that?

It makes no sense and I am trying to decide whether it is worth pursuing any further.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

If the State DMV issues a registration and plates and you have insurance and inspection if reqired as well then the local police can't touch you.

Yes the cop can be a ........ but in court a judge will throw out the case.

But I'm not a lawyer and slept in my on bed last night. So go find a lawyer that knows vehicle law. If he sway's your good to go then go.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

32vld;1378143 said:


> If the State DMV issues a registration and plates and you have insurance and inspection if reqired as well then the local police can't touch you.
> 
> Yes the cop can be a ........ but in court a judge will throw out the case.
> 
> But I'm not a lawyer and slept in my on bed last night. So go find a lawyer that knows vehicle law. If he sway's your good to go then go.


And why exactly are you "yelling"???


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

And why exactly are you "YELLING"???


----------



## mark268 (Oct 10, 2007)

gravelyguy, sorry for such a late response LOL....

Every city and / or county has ordinances in place that regulate the use of ATV/UTV on the streets and roads. I can not speak for your city or county because I do not know the ordinances. I am familiar with some of the rual counties allowing ATV's to be rode on the county roads with an Indiana ORV registration. This is not the same as an Indiana registration (License Plate) for on highway use.

As for registering the ATV for use on the streets... there are a lot of different factors involved. You have to remember it needs all of the same safety features as a motorcycle. DOT tires, lights, mirrors, horn, etc... It must be titled, registered, and licensed through BMV with INSURANCE! You may have a problem finding a company to inure an ATV as a motor vehicle to be riden on the streets.

You may be better off speaking with your local DNR / Conservation officer. They tend to deal with ATV/UTV regulations more often then any of your City Police or even County Sheriff.



gravelyguy;1378115 said:


> Mark, I see you are in Indiana. Tell me what you think of this. I live in Lafayette and as I posted earlier in this thread, I was pulled over by a complete dick(lafayette police dept.) last year and threatened to be towed I've never had a ticket before mind you. I have full lights, strobe, cab, seatbelts, SMV triangle, BOSS blade hanging off the front. I decided to try and get 100% legal this year since the police decided to make this difficult for me to do my job.
> 
> I called the Tippecanoe county police and they said I was fine on county roads as long as I registered and got a sticker. Purdue police and West Lafayette police both use UTVs on the street and they are PLATED. I called and confirmed this with them. They told me that I needed to apply for a VIN # to get a plate, get the vehicle inspected, get insurance and then I was good to go.
> 
> ...


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Harleyjeff;1586560 said:


> And why exactly are you "yelling"???





Harleyjeff;1586562 said:


> And why exactly are you "YELLING"???


Where do you see that he's yelling? It ain't like he had the caps lock button on. And why would you bring up a 2 year old thread to tell someone that?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Here they try tell me my ATV cant be on the road Once got a ticket Went court on it it was drop 
My ATV is like my tractor/Skidloader I can drive it anytime as Long it has a plow or a spreader on it I'm legal to drive the streets


----------

